# how much is a sachet of bute?



## Sags_Deer (4 June 2007)

daft question and i know this should prob be in veterinary, but more are on here atm.  i have some to sell to a customer and have no idea how much it is. does anyone have ideas please. thank you.


----------



## ihatework (4 June 2007)

about 50p .... not sure you should be 'selling it' unless you are a vet ....


----------



## kcgibson (4 June 2007)

yeah about 50p but like Ben_and_Jerrys said, you shouldnt be selling it really......not that its any of my business......


----------



## WFL (4 June 2007)

Since I got my interview date to become a Magistrate, people seem to insist on telling me what illegal things they are doing...


----------



## Sags_Deer (4 June 2007)

someone offered to buy it from me i had it for my old horse who was pts a few months ago and no use to me what so ever.


----------



## JM07 (4 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
someone offered to buy it from me i had it for my old horse who was pts a few months ago and no use to me what so ever. 

[/ QUOTE ]

then dispose of it...don't sell it.. unless you are a vet???


----------



## Stinkbomb (4 June 2007)

Last year someone actually stole my horses prescription from me at the farm and gave it as pain relief to hers. Problem was my horse was VERY sick and it was a strong drug. She overdosed her horse and it had to be PTS due to acute liver failure due to the overdose. This wasnt my fault as they were stolen for me but imagine how you would feel if something similar happened to this persons horse and you had sold the drugs to her.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 June 2007)

Now that's sooooooo stupid!! Why would you nick someone's prescription?? To save vet's callout fees? The mind boggles!!

My vet used to give me bute for emergencies, knowing I wouldn't abuse it. If checkmate knows the buyer well and supposing the bute is for such a situation, I don't see what the problem is. BTW by 'emergency' I don't mean something serious, necessitating immediate veterinary care, but something you can phone the vet out, and when he/she asks 'have you got any bute?' You can say 'yes'.
Then again, I live in a country where bute, ACP, DMSO and others are freely available over the counter.


----------



## Tia (5 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Then again, I live in a country where bute, ACP, DMSO and others are freely available over the counter.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Me too PF.  I have huge tubs of bute kept on my farm and am happy to use it for any horse here, if their owner asks, and when necessary; but I realise the rules are different in the UK to here.  Mind you I always had stores of bute in the UK too.


----------



## mlm (5 June 2007)

my vet sends bute to me through the post and on the packet it says livery yard stock. as long as you are sensible with it what is wrong in giving a packet to someone. it would cost them call out etc just to get a sachet of bute anyway. i would never give another horse someone elses prescribed drugs


----------



## Fantasy_World (6 June 2007)

So long as the buyer is competent and is aware of all the contraindications of using bute and is fully aware of overdosing etc then what is the problem.
I have been offered bute to try once on my lad when he was a little stiff on his backend. I didn't though but only because he was not my horse. I may loan him but don't own him therefore my decision making is very much different than if he was truly mine. 
Now if the drug prescribed was a specific dose relating to the horse's age, weight etc and ailment that would be entirely different and I would not advocate giving any animal another one's drugs. As far as I know bute is in sachets and is added to feed etc according to instructions. 
Cazx


----------

